# Rare Breeds Pigeon Club



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi,

We're always looking for articles for the Quarterly Bulletin of the Rare Breeds Pigeon Club. If you want to write a short article and/or include photos about showing your birds, your loft, any rare breeds you have, etc. Please let me know, [email protected]

Thanks

Link
Treasurer/Bulletin editor
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Member of Rare Breeds Club*

Hello LINK,Some how I missed your post back in June I am a member of the Rare Breeds Club,and am glad to see you here.There many people that come to this site looking for a club or bird or even both.I hope that you may have made contact with some new members for our club.It may be that most do not know that there rare breeds in the pigeon world. I will make it a point to post to this thread once every week. Any way I am here and will try to help you in your quest for new members of the RBC.By the way my rare breeds are ITALIAN OWLS and SERAPHIM. .GEORGE


----------



## urch11 (Aug 11, 2007)

*reply*

Did you get your seraphim straight from Ann Elise. Sorry if i buchered the name


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

urch11 said:


> Did you get your seraphim straight from Ann Elise. Sorry if i buchered the name


 Hi URCH11,Yes I did get my birds from ANN ELLIS she is one very nice person.I am a member of her club SERAPHIM CLUB INTERNATIONAL .She put out a very nice quartly bulletin. Do you have SERAPHIM? They are a neat little bird. .GEORGE


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

george simon said:


> Hello LINK,Some how I missed your post back in June I am a member of the Rare Breeds Club,and am glad to see you here.There many people that come to this site looking for a club or bird or even both.I hope that you may have made contact with some new members for our club.It may be that most do not know that there rare breeds in the pigeon world. I will make it a point to post to this thread once every week. Any way I am here and will try to help you in your quest for new members of the RBC.By the way my rare breeds are ITALIAN OWLS and SERAPHIM. .GEORGE


Im one of those george. I have Damascenes. Are they considered a rare breed? What is a Seraphim? Does the RBC have a website i could look at?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

samuri_spartan said:


> Im one of those george. I have Damascenes. Are they considered a rare breed? What is a Seraphim? Does the RBC have a website i could look at?


 Hi CHRISTOPHER, Yes the Damascene is a rare breed in the pigeon world.The RARE BREEDS PIGEON CLUB has a list of 311 rare pigeon breeds,there are only about 120 of these breeds being bred in the USA at this time so you can see we are fighting a losing battle to preserve these fine pigeon breeds.So come and join us in trying to save as many of these rare breeds as we can.You can join us by going to Link (newday) at [email protected] .GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, is a Dragoon rare? Have you seen my thread about ours? He is magnificent!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=221169&postcount=1


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Rare Breeds Website ..*

http://rbpc.bravehost.com/

There is a link on the site that lists the breeds that are considered rare.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Not On The List*

Hi Maggie, The dragoon is not on the list of rare birds there seems to be quite a few people breeding them across the country.The picture that you posted looks to be smallish for dragoon do you have a later picture? Dragoons as a rule are bigger then a race bird. .GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, thank you. This is a really big pigeon - not fat but tall and long - looks kinda like a chicken. Has a really long neck too. I just took this picture of him. He is still too skittish to take out of cage and he is still under "quarantine" but I hope you can tell more about him. The back of his neck is bare which makes me wonder if it is a hen and has been chased by the cock.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Carrier*

MAGGIE, Well I am glad that I asked you for another picture.After looking at this last picture I am sure that its not a dragoon but is a carrrier the walnut size of the wattle the long slender body,and the well developed eye cere these are all Carrier traits The wattle on a dragoon is not that large. .GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, thank you! I "googled" carriers and you are absolutely right. Lucas looks just like the english carriers on the different sites. Looks like the dragoon is a little "chunkier" than our guy. He is a lean, mean machine. He is mellowing a bit but still needs some more TLC.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> George, thank you! I "googled" carriers and you are absolutely right. Lucas looks just like the english carriers on the different sites. Looks like the dragoon is a little "chunkier" than our guy. He is a lean, mean machine. He is mellowing a bit but still needs some more TLC.


Maggie,
He/she is really a cool looking bird.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

THE ENGLISH CARRIER is an old breed well over a hundred years or more,also is one of the birds that the English use to develope their racing homer. GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> George, thank you. This is a really big pigeon - not fat but tall and long - looks kinda like a chicken. Has a really long neck too. I just took this picture of him. He is still too skittish to take out of cage and he is still under "quarantine" but I hope you can tell more about him. The back of his neck is bare which makes me wonder if it is a hen and has been chased by the cock.


 MAGGIE I forgot I think you have a hen also she is brown 
which is a color that is not seen much you might think about calling her Lucy or Lulu lol .GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Maggie, whether Carrier or Dragoon, he or she, rare or common, that is one ODD looking pigeon! VERY DIFFERENT, although Pouters can give your bird a run for its money in the looks department.  

Lucas or Lucy...I still LIKE her(?)...   

Look forward to updates!!  

LOVE, HUGS & SCRITCHES

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

newday said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're always looking for articles for the Quarterly Bulletin of the Rare Breeds Pigeon Club. If you want to write a short article and/or include photos about showing your birds, your loft, any rare breeds you have, etc. Please let me know, [email protected]
> 
> ...


 HI LINK, I hope that you get some articals for the bulletin. You might write a small article on this web site and the work that they are doing in rescuing pigeons., or maybe some one that is in this rescue work might write a small article. .GEORGE


----------

